# What would be best?



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi...thinking about going from a community tank to a cichlid only tank, with specifically leaning towards yellow labs and ruby greens. For a 38g tank, how feasable is this, and how many of each could i have, if this would be possible? I'm not 100% sure how big the RG's get and how they mesh with the labs. I appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

You may be limited as to what you can house in a tank this size, but I'm sure there are options for you.


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

The tank is 36X12X18-19.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

A group of Yellow labs would be okay in this size tank, but I'm not sure about the others.

Really, due to the restrictions of the tank size, I would go with a single species tank rather than attempt to add another species. :thumb:


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

I really like these fish. They are next on my list.
Read up on them and gain some knowledge about them. They require a little more experience and good water quality.
Worth checking out and they should go well in smaller tank

Check out the link :thumb: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/r ... hp?genus=6


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Calvus are great, and they grow slowly, so you could keep them in a tank this size until they were quite mature - then pick out a pair and allow them to breed.

They can be picky about water, but once you get that down pat, the rest is a piece of cake. :thumb:


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

okay, if i went with a single species tank with the ruby greens, how many could i get away with?


----------

